# This makes no sense...



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Every dealer recommends not going above 10 because i measure a 9-9.5 yet every size 10 boot makes my foot numb in the toebox. I've tried 32 boots for a wider fit but it didn't work. I don't know what to do


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

are you saying the toe box is too narrow, or too short. Have you heat molded with toe caps, or thinned the out side of the liner in the problem area. 

I have 32 primes, and with the change from intuition liners to in house they now have a foot bed inside the liner, instead of sewn to the out side. I pulled the foot bed and put it under the liner. A little more room in the toe box, and that cumfy skate shoe feel that i like from 32


----------



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Its too narrow, my pinky toes always go numb. I bought a pair of last years model 32 lashed. The guy said if I walk around and keep the inner lacing a little looser it will fix the problem but it didn't. How do I widen the toebox exactly?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Try other brands since you are having a fit issue or go to a boot fitter and have him work on your boots. Celsius have a good size toe box and I am sure there are some more brands that people can throw into the mix.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a similar issue, my Vans fit awesome, no toe crunching. I tried on many also, not 32 LOL, and these worked for me.

-Slyder


----------



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll try Celsius. I read Vans have a soft toe, is that a big deal or not really? My current binding uses a traditional cap toe strap hybrid. The 2010-2011 Flux TT30 Titan


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know if you want a stiff boot, but both the driver x and the malamutes I had, had big toe boxes.


----------



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> I don't know if you want a stiff boot, but both the driver x and the malamutes I had, had big toe boxes.


Too expensive for me  thx for the suggestion tho


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have pretty wide feet, almost always get the wide version of a shoe if possible. My Ride Anthems fit great fwiw.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe you have a pinched nerver or something?

Just asking. I have one on my left foot and luckily I found some boots that fit. Had been riding some motos in 10 1/2 from 05 but now I got sick of it after yesterdays session and quit and went to the store. 

Surprise surprise I needed a 11 1/2. Everything felt wierd and although I didn't want to, I ended up with Burtons again. They are called Imperial and are really really comfy. Pretty supportive, compared to my old motos the motos where sneakers.  I will get used to it, nothing is hurting now. My big toe is happpy and my left foot donsn't fall asleep.


----------



## Track11 (Dec 13, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Maybe you have a pinched nerver or something?
> 
> Just asking. I have one on my left foot and luckily I found some boots that fit. Had been riding some motos in 10 1/2 from 05 but now I got sick of it after yesterdays session and quit and went to the store.
> 
> Surprise surprise I needed a 11 1/2. Everything felt wierd and although I didn't want to, I ended up with Burtons again. They are called Imperial and are really really comfy. Pretty supportive, compared to my old motos the motos where sneakers.  I will get used to it, nothing is hurting now. My big toe is happpy and my left foot donsn't fall asleep.


Nah my feet are fine outside the boots, no pain or numbness ever. Maybe I'll try burtons too. Anyone else have any suggestions before I go back to the store? My board is only 24.7 cm wide at the waist so I hate to try an 11 but if nothing else works I guess I have to. Stupid wide feet


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

second celsius. they are wider


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Track11 said:


> Too expensive for me  thx for the suggestion tho


Then save up. Good boots are worth it if you can swing the expense.


----------

